# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  غیر انتفاعی سنا ساری یا آزاد اسلامشهر

## shahriar

سلام دوستان.

----------


## shahriar

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟

----------


## fafa.Mmr

شهریه ازاد بیشتره 
مدرک که مهم نیست شما امکانات دانشگاه رو در نظر بگیر چون قرار نیست حالا حالا ها کسی رو بزارن سر کار
میتونی مسیر رو هم در نظر بگیری 
کدوم نزدیکه 
اتوبوس هر کدوم چه ساعتیه
یک مسیره یا باید چندتا اتوبوس عوض کنی و...

----------

